# Gwinnett Stop Sign Ticket Question?***HELP**



## JerryEllison2040 (Jun 25, 2011)

My girl friend ran a stop sign in Gwinnett County about 2 weeks ago and we are both not doing very well right now money wise....and we are just trying to find out about what the costs of this ticket will be..its her first ticket ever and we are cluless of how much to expect to pay...any help would be great,,,thanks guys, Jerry


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 25, 2011)

I got one in Douglas county about 4 months ago and it was $250.00I remember when minor violations were less than 100...the counties need more $$ i guess.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 25, 2011)

call the phone # on the ticket and they will give you the dollar amount due.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't know about Gwinnett, but other counties will let you put off the due date so you can save up for it. You have to show up in person though, it's not something you do over the phone, and you show up to the clerk _before_ the court date, not _on_ the court date.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 26, 2011)

You can also try showing up in court. If the cop doesn't appear, you usually get off free.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 26, 2011)

The cops usually appear, they have all their citations with one court date, and that's their day to stand around court all day. Unless they were part of some bigger crime with a court date that same day, the cop will probably be there. I wouldn't count on showing up and not having the cop there. 

There were times in my life when I got a ticket and I couldn't afford to pay it, and I just walked into the clerk's office, explained my situation, and paid it off over time. Judges don't feel sorry for you, but clerks usually do, if you are respectful and pitiful, they have a system in place to postpone your due date.


----------



## butshot (Jun 26, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> You can also try showing up in court. If the cop doesn't appear, you usually get off free.



They generally ask for pleas at the beginning of court. if you plead not guilty, they call the officer who wrote the ticket and make you wait till he gets there for the case to be heard or reschedule to a later date so he will be there for sure.


----------



## butshot (Jun 26, 2011)

There were times in my life when I got a ticket and I couldn't afford to pay it, and I just walked into the clerk's office, explained my situation, and paid it off over time. Judges don't feel sorry for you, but clerks usually do, if you are respectful and pitiful, they have a system in place to postpone your due date.[/QUOTE]

If you are found guilty and can't pay the fine, they will put you on probation and let you pay it monthly. You will also pay a probation fee, usually around $40.00 per month.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 26, 2011)

butshot said:


> They generally ask for pleas at the beginning of court. if you plead not guilty, they call the officer who wrote the ticket and make you wait till he gets there for the case to be heard or reschedule to a later date so he will be there for sure.



Or they will reschedule your case to another day so they can make sure the cop is there -- he gets paid, you don't.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 26, 2011)

This will tell you how much the ticket is.

https://www.payyourtix.com/Gwinnett/default.aspx

If you want a continuance, here's the procedure--

http://www.gwinnettcourts.com/#courtsjudges_recorders_filingcontinuances/


----------



## JerryEllison2040 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks, for all the feedback guys, its really appreicated.... We are young and dont know exactlly how to deal with it, but that link you posted is what i was needing,,, thanks for all the other feedback, i may try to take this to court  and hopfully  the cop wont show up, lol.... thanks guys, Jerry Ellison


----------



## zedex (Jun 27, 2011)

Request a continuance and save some money. When in court, plead guilty and ask for diversion or reduced fines due to hardship. Offer community service.

 You may get probation, but then you have associated costs and the hassles of a PO, drug testing and if something happens again, probation violations with more fines. It can be don, but tread lightly.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 27, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> The cops usually appear, they have all their citations with one court date, and that's their day to stand around court all day. Unless they were part of some bigger crime with a court date that same day, the cop will probably be there. I wouldn't count on showing up and not having the cop there.
> 
> There were times in my life when I got a ticket and I couldn't afford to pay it, and I just walked into the clerk's office, explained my situation, and paid it off over time. Judges don't feel sorry for you, but clerks usually do, if you are respectful and pitiful, they have a system in place to postpone your due date.





butshot said:


> They generally ask for pleas at the beginning of court. if you plead not guilty, they call the officer who wrote the ticket and make you wait till he gets there for the case to be heard or reschedule to a later date so he will be there for sure.



Things have changed, or is this a "Georgia" thing? It has been years since I got a ticket, and a few more since I went to court over one back in Fla.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 27, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Things have changed, or is this a "Georgia" thing? It has been years since I got a ticket, and a few more since I went to court over one back in Fla.




Don't know if it's a "Georgia" thing.

Do know the local gov't isn't going to give up the money because some cop didn't show up for court.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 27, 2011)

butshot said:


> There were times in my life when I got a ticket and I couldn't afford to pay it, and I just walked into the clerk's office, explained my situation, and paid it off over time. Judges don't feel sorry for you, but clerks usually do, if you are respectful and pitiful, they have a system in place to postpone your due date.




This. Go to the clerk's office, tell them you want to pay it but need to be set up on a payment plan. Do not go to court it will be added costs.


----------

